# Endlich Fertig



## SonyBlack (7. November 2010)

Habe gestern mein Prüfungszuegnis bekommen Theorie 3Fehler Praxis 0Fehler ist in Ordnun habs mir schwerer vorgestellt .
Kaufe mir den Schein aber erst im Januar lohn sich jetzt nicht mehr.Kennt einer gute Stellen in NRW im Umkreis von Bottrop?


----------

